# Boxing Day EPL Special Tips for all to WIN $$$



## MoneyTree (Dec 26, 2014)

Chelsea-1.5

Man Utd-1.5

Liverpool-0.75

Arsenal-1.75

Www.GhostSoccer.Webs.com


----------



## MoneyTree (Dec 27, 2014)

MoneyTree said:


> Chelsea-1.5
> 
> Man Utd-1.5
> 
> ...


----------



## MoneyTree (Dec 28, 2014)

*Ask for More FREE Trial Picks for SUNDAY EPL NOW SMS Or Whatsapp to +65 8360 9031. Visit Link to find out more now
*
*Www.GhostSoccer.Webs.com*


----------



## Philip Loa (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrat..


----------

